# when to scan for ectopic and/or multiples?



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi,

I have been offered an NHS viability scan at 9 1/2 weeks. They cannot do it earlier due to capacity.
I am concerned that if I need a reduction due to more than 2, or have an ectopic, this may be too late.
Is there a ' right' time to have these tests, and if an ectopic, when are symptoms likely to emerge. 

My GP is supportive but she does not know much about this and is being obstructed by the hospital who as far as I can see always win the argument.

I had such grief with the hospital before over scans and stroppy staff that I really feel I prefer to have a private scan in Harley St at a cost of £125 for an experienced obstetrician, which I don't think is too bad.
The clinic I have in mind suggests 8 weeks for overweight( who, me?!) women , not 7 as its easier to detect the heartbeat through the abdomen.  I feel more comfortable about this clinic but is even 8 weeks too late? 

would appreciate some advice.  Should I still take the NHS 9.5 weeks scan anyway, or is this simply too much, and I should wait for 12-13 weeks.?

Thanks,


roze xxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Roze I suggest you go privately but have a TVS rather than an abdominal scan!!!

If your in london try Create health on Harley street, they have a fantastic scanner and picked up my ectopic at 6.4 

Good luck

Debs
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Roze - keep the NHS scan just for reassurance!  Trust me you will want it!  (I have had three already with the NHS)  Definately book privately if you are worried and i would say at about 6.5 days onwards should be fine - a TVS scan will pick up number of possible embroys; etc...... and i think as fidget says will pick up - dont do the trans abdominal earlier, you will get much better results with the old dildo cam!
you can wait for 7 weeks as well as will more than likely get a heartbeat then - if you are worried about an ectopic just look out for the usual symptoms of pain etc ....  I am sure everything will be fine, and this is part of the normal worrying before the scan (I know i went through it as well!)


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Thanks, all

I have now this afternoon spoken to the Harley St clinic ( The Birth Company) and they advised to me to come in next weekend when I will be 7w + 2d.  Any later and this could be tricky for an ectopic or a reduction.  They also suggested a TVS.  I think I'll keep the NHS one at 9.5 weeks just in case, and then presumably they'll offer me a nuchal at 12 weeks!

regards 

roze


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

HI ladies,

After I read this thread I asked my DR when he would be able to tell if multiples.  First he said he can be pretty sure from the numbers.  But from a scan he would tell at 2 weeks late of AF... so about 4 weeks after ET.  It may depend on what type of machine they use as well.


----------

